# Down & Dirty Rice



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Dirty Rice, a taste I aquired working the gas patch in the Gulf states. There's a million recipes for it, most include chicken liver. If you like liver its a great recipe for gamebird livers.

So I made some dirty rice using swan liver. In my opinion swan liver is mild tasting compared to goose liver and liver from diving ducks, but not as tasty as turkey liver, or everyone's favorite, Sandhill Crane liver. The rice medley has plenty of dark-colored rice varieties including wild rice.

Down and Dirty Rice:








Boy that's dirty! Kinda looks like someone swept the floor and emptied the dust pan on a bowl of rice. 

Down & Dirty Rice

Ingredients:
• 1 1/2 cups - uncooked rice medley
• 1 - 14 oz. can Chicken broth
• 1 cup - chicken livers, chopped
• 1/3 cup - smoked sausage, diced
• 1/3 cup - green pepper, diced
• 1/3 cup - celery, diced
• 1/3 cup - green onion, chopped
• 1 clove - garlic, minced
• 3 tbsp - butter
• 2 tbsp - red wine
• 1/2 tsp - Chachere's Creole Seasoning










Instructions:
• Soak livers in salted milk for 2 hours, rinse, and then chop 1/4" to 1/2". 
• Cook rice medley in chicken broth and 1 tbsp of butter; cover and set aside. 
• Heat 1 tbsp of butter over medium heat; add garlic, livers and red wine. Cook liver, stirring often, for 5 minutes. Add more butter, the vegetables and seasoning, and cook until the vegetables are translucent. 
• Add vegetable mixture to rice, mix well, and cook for another 10 minutes, stirring often.

Notes:
• Works great with any game bird liver.
• If using andouille sausage delete the garlic and Chachere's seasoning

Bon apétit!


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm. Liver.............


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------

